# Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals available



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Brett Easterling, at *Bürkert Fluid Control Systems*, called me on 6/26/10 to tell me that there are going to be two *6011* series solenoids available with Buna seals vs the Viton seals that usually come in them. Buna is very good for CO2 duty where Viton is just rated as good with CO2.

They will be based on their brass model numbers *456786* and their stainless steel model model number *457157*. These have 1/8" NPT ports and are made for 120v/60Hz. The prices are $45.40 and $81.50 respectfully plus shipping. In the near future, they will have different part numbers to reflect the fact that they have Buna seals instead of Viton, I've been told. I will post the new part numbers as soon as I get them.

Availability is to be announced soon.

If you want to order, just tell Jennifer, below, that you want one (or more) of these solenoids, give the part number(s) 456786 and/or 457157, and tell her that you want the Buna seals and not the Viton seals.

Place your orders through Jennifer Martin who is their inside sales person. She can be reached at 704-504-4444. Orders can be faxed in to 949-223-3198 as well.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

Wow, nice.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

This would be a nice solenoid to try... Thanks for sharing LeftC


----------



## jedishrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

While not quite as top-notch as the Bürkert solenoids, STC makes a similar solenoid with Buna seals(and it's only $18.81). I have one, and it works great(sorry, don't mean to thread-jack).

http://www.stcvalve.com/Poppet_Valve_Specification_2V025.htm


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

The STC looks a lot like a Clippard solenoid. I wonder if it is made by the same people. The list price on the Clippard MME-2PDS-D110 is $19.70. Right now, there are many complaints about this solenoid. They leak, stick closed, etc. Many of us have used them for years, but there are issues now.


----------



## jedishrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

The valve in the STC is definitely different than the one in the Clippard. However, I will take my leave. Bürkert solenoids are great, if you've got the financial fortitude


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*



Left C
They will be based on their brass model numbers [B said:


> 456786[/B] and their stainless steel model model number *457157*.
> 
> Beside the price is the brass just as good to use then the SS Model?? an does this run at 4watt ??


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*



jedishrimp said:


> The valve in the STC is definitely different than the one in the Clippard. However, I will take my leave. Bürkert solenoids are great, if you've got the financial fortitude


The STC solenoid is new to me. I've never seen them. I thought that it is a copy of the Clippard.

If this solenoid works well, it is indeed a very good deal.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*



inkslinger said:


> Left C said:
> 
> 
> > They will be based on their brass model numbers *456786* and their stainless steel model model number *457157*.
> ...


Hi inkslinger

For our use, the brass one is just as good as the SS model.

Some people like to be "color coordinated." If you have a chrome regulator, you may prefer the look of the SS model and if you have a brass regulator, you might want a brass one. This is why there are two different models.

It does run at 4watts.

I have the new part numbers and the specs. See below.

Left C


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

6011s were created with Buna Seals. See price and delivery for brass and SS valves. New part #s are 00463938 for brass and 00463939 for SS.

material: BRASS: 00463938 = $45.40 Price: 5-6 weeks lead time
description: 2/2-WAY MINI-SOLENOID VALVE, DIR. ACTING
mat description: 6011-A02,0BBMSNM81-2-120/60-04 PD02
type: 6011
circuit function: A: 2/2-WAYS; NORMALLY CLOSED
orifice size: 02,0: 5/64
seal material: BB: NBR
body material: MS: BR
port connection: NM81: NPT1/8
coil size: 2: 0,79 INCH
voltage: 120V
frequency: 60Hz
power consumption: 4W
Var1: PD02: UR (UL-RECOGNIZED)/CSA-APPROVAL
technical data: PRESSURE
pressure min: 0
pressure max: 8
technical data: FLOW-RATE
KV: 0,110
QNN: 0

material: STAINLESS STEEL: 00463939 = $81.50 Price: 5-6 week lead time
description: 2/2-WAY MINI-SOLENOID VALVE, DIR. ACTING
mat description: 6011-A02,0BBVANM81-2-120/60-04 PD02
type: 6011
circuit function: A: 2/2-WAYS; NORMALLY CLOSED
orifice size: 02,0: 5/64
seal material: BB: NBR
body material: VA: SS
port connection: NM81: NPT1/8
coil size: 2: 0,79 INCH
voltage: 120V
frequency: 60Hz
power consumption: 4W
Var1: PD02: UR (UL-RECOGNIZED)/CSA-APPROVAL
technical data: PRESSURE
pressure min: 0
pressure max: 8
technical data: FLOW-RATE
KV: 0,110
QNN: 0

Bürkert Fluid Control Systems 
Bürkert Contromatic Corp.
Brett Easterling
Area Sales Manager
2915 Whitehall Park Drive, Suite 650
Charlotte , NC 28273
Tel. (864) 735-3238
Fax (949) 223-3198
[email protected] 
www.burkert-usa.com


----------



## jedishrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

By the way, just to let anyone know who was interested in the STC valves that I mentioned, don't do it. Upon waking this morning and finding my valve totally overheated with a coil meltdown, I wouldn't recommend them. Funny how things like that work. I promote them and I get to eat my words, and I get to spend the $ on a new solenoid(you can be sure that I will be saving my pennies for one of these bad boys).


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*



jedishrimp said:


> By the way, just to let anyone know who was interested in the STC valves that I mentioned, don't do it. Upon waking this morning and finding my valve totally overheated with a coil meltdown, I wouldn't recommend them. Funny how things like that work. I promote them and I get to eat my words, and I get to spend the $ on a new solenoid(you can be sure that I will be saving my pennies for one of these bad boys).


Your efforts have been noticed and appreciated. Thanks for the heads up on the STC.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*



Left C said:


> 6011s were created with Buna Seals. See price and delivery for brass and SS valves. New part #s are 00463938 for brass and 00463939 for SS.
> 
> material: BRASS: 00463938 = $45.40 Price: 5-6 weeks lead time
> description: 2/2-WAY MINI-SOLENOID VALVE, DIR. ACTING
> ...


Thanks for information Left C. This looks like the likely replacement if my Parker dies, or fries. 4 watts should run cooler too.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

I just phoned Brett at Bürkert to ask him a few questions. I described the troubles that people are having with other brands of solenoids.

I told him that some people keep their solenoids on for 8 to 14 hours at a time. Is this a problem? No, he said. This solenoid is really made for industrial use. He said that we shouldn't have any problems running it that way. We probably wouldn't treat it as rough as they are usually treated. Using it with a pH controller is fine too.

I asked about the difference in SS and brass. He said the only difference is the materials. Everything else is the same.

I also asked if it comes with a cord. He said that it didn't. That is has a DIN connector.

Are there any other concerns?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

I've ordered one of each.

When you call Jennifer, she will send you an order form for you to fill out. She can send it to you via email or fax. Just fill it out and send it back to her.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*



Left C said:


> I just phoned Brett at Bürkert to ask him a few questions. I described the troubles that people are having with other brands of solenoids.
> 
> I told him that some people keep their solenoids on for 8 to 14 hours at a time. Is this a problem? No, he said. This solenoid is really made for industrial use. He said that we shouldn't have any problems running it that way. We probably wouldn't treat it as rough as they are usually treated. Using it with a pH controller is fine too.
> 
> ...


Since it has a DIN connector, I could probably use the cord from the clippard on it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*



bosmahe1 said:


> Since it has a DIN connector, I could probably use the cord from the clippard on it.


That'll work. It's an UL insulated three wire grounded cord. Either 3x16AWG or 3X18AWG. My cords are 300v, but I've seen 125v cords too.

These are my part numbers:
E257733 123855-001
E315167 LL81924


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

Damm, not another thing on my wish list. I think I'm gonna be broke and divorced soon.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

LED DIN's are available for these 6011 solenoids with the Buna-N seals. Below is all the information.

New Bürkert 6011 Buna-N solenoid part numbers, LED DIN part numbers with prices

Place your orders through Jennifer Martin at Bürkert. She is their inside sales person. She can be reached at 704-504-4444. Orders can be faxed in to 949-223-3198 as well.


material: BRASS: 00463938 = $45.40 Price: 5-6 weeks lead time
material: STAINLESS STEEL: 00463939 = $81.50 Price: 5-6 week lead time
These are the prices for all three 2506 DIN 120V LED DIN's. The model 008 403 (w/o circuitry) is the one recommended for our use.

$9.00 - 120V model 008 403 has a LED w/o circuitry with a max 3A circuit rating
$13.20 - 120V model 008 355 has a LED, varistor and rectifier with a max 1A circuit rating
$9.90 - 120V model 008 409 has a LED and varistor with a max 3A circuit rating
(A varistor is a type of surge protector and the rectifier changes the current from AC to DC.)

If you want a solenoid with the LED DIN, you will have to order both the solenoid and the LED DIN. If you don't want the LED DIN, just order the regulator by itself.

Bürkert technical support told me that these 6011 solenoids are designed such that being energized 24/7 in not a problem. This is good news.

*
SPECIFICATIONS*

00463938 = $45.40 Price: 5-6 weeks lead time

material: BRASS
description: 2/2-WAY MINI-SOLENOID VALVE, DIR. ACTING
mat description: 6011-A02,0BBMSNM81-2-120/60-04 PD02
type: 6011
circuit function: A: 2/2-WAYS; NORMALLY CLOSED
orifice size: 02,0: 5/64
seal material: BB: NBR
body material: MS: BR
port connection: NM81: NPT1/8
coil size: 2: 0,79 INCH
voltage: 120V
frequency: 60Hz
power consumption: 4W
Var1: PD02: UR (UL-RECOGNIZED)/CSA-APPROVAL
technical data: PRESSURE
pressure min: 0
pressure max: 8
technical data: FLOW-RATE
KV: 0,110

00463939 = $81.50 Price: 5-6 week lead time

material: STAINLESS STEEL
description: 2/2-WAY MINI-SOLENOID VALVE, DIR. ACTING
mat description: 6011-A02,0BBVANM81-2-120/60-04 PD02
type: 6011
circuit function: A: 2/2-WAYS; NORMALLY CLOSED
orifice size: 02,0: 5/64
seal material: BB: NBR
body material: VA: SS
port connection: NM81: NPT1/8
coil size: 2: 0,79 INCH
voltage: 120V
frequency: 60Hz
power consumption: 4W
Var1: PD02: UR (UL-RECOGNIZED)/CSA-APPROVAL
technical data: PRESSURE
pressure min: 0
pressure max: 8
technical data: FLOW-RATE
KV: 0,110


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

Awww, it's already out! I want one but first I need to buy a nice regulator for this nice solenoid... Thanks again LeftC!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna-N seals and LED DIN's*

I wish that I could change the title of this thread and remove "... available soon". They were available for order the day after I started this thread. LOL

I didn't know about the 120V LED DIN's being available. That's a nice 'plus.'

You might want to order one (or more) now and beat the rush. There are already several people that have ordered them.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals*

I have a Bürkert order form with Jennifer Martin's letterhead. You will need to fill out this form in order to place an order.

Just PM me with your email address and I will send it to you. I can't simply attach it to this thread because the form has too many KB for it to be attached.

NOTE: Please send your email address with form request.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

Also note, that you can get the order form from Jennifer, if you prefer. Her info is in post #1.

The bad part is that the wait. These are a non-stock item (at this time). They are made in Germany by special order and shipped here. There is still a 5 to 6 week lead time when ordering. Mine are scheduled to ship along with the LED DIN's on Aug 6.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

Has anyone ordered any?

inkslinger has found out that he can get them from his local Bürkert dealer and this waves the shipping cost. They are a bit cheaper doing it this way. There is still the 5 to 6 week lead time though.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

We have new contact person at Bürkert. Her name is Rebecca Watson. Jennifer has received a promotion. Should someone call Jennifer, they will be transferred to Rebecca. Rebecca's phone number is (704) 504 4671.

Bürkert is a global company and their products are available in many countries through your local dealers.


----------



## K. Anderson (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

Just ordered a brass one with led from local distributor in MO. Thanks for all of your help with this Left C.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

You are very welcome. I'm glad to help.


----------



## K. Anderson (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

I just got mo 6011 in the mail. Looking at the insturctions in one picture they show the flow going in one direction and in another picture the flow is going in the other direction. There is no arrow or any other indication of flow on the sloenoid. Dose it matter how it is installed, and dose any one know the correct flow direction?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*



K. Anderson said:


> I just got mo 6011 in the mail. Looking at the instructions in one picture they show the flow going in one direction and in another picture the flow is going in the other direction. There is no arrow or any other indication of flow on the solenoid. Does it matter how it is installed, and does any one know the correct flow direction?


You mount it so that you can read the writing in the correct direction on the "left" and "right" sides.

"right" side: in > NPT > out

"left" side: in > 648374 (and black printed letters and numbers) > out

The NPT and 648374 are stamped (engraved) into the metal. The 648374 could be a serial number, but I'm not positive about it.

Does this make sense?


----------



## K. Anderson (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

Yes that makes sense, Thanks. Do I have to mount the cord so that it comes out the top or can I turn it around so that it will be on the bottom? It would seem to make more sense to have it on the bottom insted of the top.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*



K. Anderson said:


> Yes that makes sense, Thanks. Do I have to mount the cord so that it comes out the top or can I turn it around so that it will be on the bottom? It would seem to make more sense to have it on the bottom instead of the top.


You can mount it on top, bottom, left and right or in other words ... 360° around it in 90° increments. There are three prongs that can fit in the four slots in 90° increments.

Then the brass (or stainless steel) valve portion can be rotated around 360° in relation to the black plastic coil assembly. It is highly adjustable.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

Freshwater Systems in SC is going to be stocking the Bürkert Buna-N solenoids for us. They are going to stock two of the three LED cable plugs as well. The pricing is the same as above. They are going to have these items listed on their website so that we can order directly from them.

The initial stocking will be:
24 units: brass 00463938 solenoid with Buna-N seals
6 units: stainless steel 00463939 solenoid with Buna-N seals
24 units: 008 403 LED cable plug without circuitry
3 units: 008 409 LED cable plug with varistor

These are the links to the two Buna-N solenoids and LED DIN cable plugs with and without a varistor at freshwatersystems.com. They are scheduled to be in stock on November 18. https://www.freshwatersystems.com/c-496-solenoid-valves.aspx

http://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-6016-22-miniature-solenoid-valve-brass-body.aspx

http://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-6015-22-miniature-solenoid-valve-stainless-steel-body.aspx

http://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-6017-cable-plug-to-din-43650-no-varistor.aspx

http://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-6018-cable-plug-to-din-43650-with-varistor.aspx

Freshwater Systems
85 Commerce Center
Greenville, SC 29615
Phone: 877-335-3339
Fax: 864-284-1819
Website: www.freshwatersystems.com

Take care,
Left C


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*



Left C said:


> You mount it so that you can read the writing in the correct direction on the "left" and "right" sides.
> 
> "right" side: in > NPT > out
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but this is incorrect. When mounted in this direction, it may leak.

It should be:

"right" side: in > TPN > out

"left" side: in > P out > A

Matt H. on TBR has posted more info about this.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna seals ... available very soon*

The Burkert solenoids are in stock at freshwatersystems.com!!!!!!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Bürkert 6011 solenoids with Buna-N seals and LED DIN's*



Left C said:


> I wish that I could change the title of this thread and remove "... available soon". They were available for order the day after I started this thread. LOL
> 
> I didn't know about the 120V LED DIN's being available. That's a nice 'plus.'
> 
> You might want to order one (or more) now and beat the rush. There are already several people that have ordered them.


Fixed!


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Left C,

what's the difference between the cable plug with the varistor and no varistor????


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

drunkenmastera said:


> Hey Left C,
> 
> what's the difference between the cable plug with the varistor and no varistor????


A varistor is a type of surge protector.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

IMPORTANT!

These solenoids do not come with a non-LED cable plug. Be sure to order one of the two available LED cable plugs for each solenoid ordered.


----------

